# An interesting way to measure the quality of a WCA profile



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2014)

First you take your current personal records from your WCA profile.
Then you compare these records against the world records for each year. You keep going back a year until that record is sufficient enough to be the world record *at the end of that year*. Finally, you subtract 2000 from that year to get your "score".

If your record isn't good enough to break any world records for any year of this millenium, you get 0 
I've omitted Skewb because your score is probably 0 except for two guys.

e.g. for Daniel Sheppard: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SHEP01



EventSingleAverage3x3784x4895x5782x2783BLD85OH77FM812Feet66Megaminx77Pyraminx77Square-167Clock10106x6007x7904BLD11N/A5BLD11N/AMulti BLD10N/A

This isn't really a serious post, just an interesting thought


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

My WCA profile is old (I've improved by ~8 seconds at 3x3 since the only comp I've been to), but here's what I get:


EventSingleAverage3x3003OH444x4032x255

21 total, im so pro


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 11, 2014)

My scores:


EventSingleAverage3x3444x4555x5442x2553BLD68OH454BLD9N/A5BLD10N/AMulti BLD7N/A

85 total score.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

EventSingleAverage3x3784x4995x5992x2783BLD60OH78FM0noFeetshouldn'tbe an eventMegaminx87Pyraminx66Square-187Clock556x610107x799Multi BLD7N/A

184 total, not too bad


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 11, 2014)

3x3 - 7, 9
4x4 - 8, 8
5x5 - 7, 7
2x2 - 10, 9
3bld - 5, 5
oh - 6, 6
fmc - 0, 9
feet - 4, 5
mega - 7, 6
pyra - 5, 6
sq1 - 6, 5
clock - 3, 0
6x6 - 0, 0
7x7 - 0, 0
4bld - 0
5bld - 5
mbld - 0

total = 148


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2014)

3x3 - 8, 10
4x4 - 10, 10
5x5 - 8, 8
2x2 - 8, 8
3bld - 7, 0
oh - 11, 13
fmc - 0, 0
feet - 6, 8
mega - 8, 7
pyra - 9, 9
sq1 - 6, 6
clock - 6, 6
6x6 - 0, 0
7x7 - 0, 0
4bld - 5
5bld - 0
mbld - 7

total = 184


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2014)

This isnt very clear. When you say to go to the year sufficient enough, would it be the record at the end or beginning of the year that you have to check? Because in the example it seems to be a mix


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This isnt very clear. When you say to go to the year sufficient enough, would it be the record at the end or beginning of the year that you have to check? Because in the example it seems to be a mix



I used the record at the end of the year



uberCuber said:


> 184 total





antoineccantin said:


> total = 184



woah, did not expect that with your sum of ranks being so much better


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This isnt very clear. When you say to go to the year sufficient enough, would it be the record at the end or beginning of the year that you have to check? Because in the example it seems to be a mix


I used this.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I used the record at the end of the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antoine used beginning, just by looking at his 3x3 single. So you have more points than him :O


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 11, 2014)

Event	Single	Average
3x3	3	3
4x4	6	7
5x5	4	4
2x2	7	6
3BLD	0	0
OH	4	4
FM	0	0
Feet	4	6
Megaminx	5	0
Pyraminx	5	6
Square-1	3	0
Clock	9	9
6x6	0	0
7x7	0	0
4BLD	0	N/A
5BLD	0	N/A
Multi BLD	0	N/A
total = 95
Not bad, for now...


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 11, 2014)

Event Single Average
2x2 7 9
3x3 6 6
4x4 5 7
5x5 3 3
OH 6 6
Mega 4 0
SQ-1 3 0
Clock 3 0

68 points in total .


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3 - 8, 7
4x4 - 8, 8
5x5 - 6, 7
2x2 - 7, 8
OH - 4, 5
Mega - 5, 0

Total score is 60.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3 - 6, 6
4x4 - 7, 7
5x5 - 7, 6
6x6 - NA, NA
7x7 - NA, NA
2x2 - 7, 7
OH - 6, 7
3BLD - 7, 7
4BLD - 10
5BLD - 10
MBLD - 8
FMC - NA, 10
FT - 6, 8
Mega - 7, 7
Pyra - 7, 6
Sq-1 - 3, 5
Clock - 8, NA
skewb - LOLOLOL

Total 172, noice (175 if clock avg was in 2003 but whatev's)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This isnt very clear. When you say to go to the year sufficient enough, would it be the record at the end or beginning of the year that you have to check? Because in the example it seems to be a mix



End of the year, sorry. Thanks for bringing that up.

Also it seems that this measure does seem like a good indicator about a competitors best events, don't you think?


----------



## jonlin (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3: 4 5
2x2: 4 4
4x4: 2 2 (that's just sad)
5x5: 1 0 (that's even more sad)
6x6: 0 0 (D: )
7x7: 0 0
OH : 4 4
BLD: 1
Mega: 2
Pyra: 3 4
SQ1: 0 0
Clock: 1 0

And that's 41.
D:


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 12, 2014)

Event Single Average
3x3 7 9
4x4 7 8
5x5 6 6 
2x2 7 6
3BLD 4 0
OH 9 8
FM 0 0
Megaminx 6 6
Pyraminx 5 6
Square-1 8 8
Clock 7 6
6x6 0 0 
7x7 0 0
Multi BLD 0 N/A


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3: 5, 6
BLD: 4, 0
FMC: 0, 0
Square-1: 3, 0
Skewb: 14, 0
Multi: 0

32

For only competing in six events, I don't think this is so bad


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 12, 2014)

I would be a world record speedcuber in 2008.

Woo.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 12, 2014)

2x2: 0 0
3x3: 0 0
4x4: 0 0
5x5: 0 0
6x6: 0 0
7x7: 0 0
oh: 0 0
fmc: 0 0
feet: 0 0
mega: 0 0
pyra: 0 0
square-1: 0 0
clock: 0 0
3bld: 0 0
4bld: 0 0
5bld: 0 0
multi-bld: 0 0

0


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 12, 2014)

What's absolutely crazy is Erik's 7.08 is now places him #50 in the world for single...


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3 9 9
4x4 10 11
5x5 9 9
2x2 7 8
3bld 7 7
oh 9 9
fm 8 10
wf 6 6
mega 7 7
pyra 10 12
sq1 6 6
clock 9 6
skewb 0 0 lol
6x6 0 0
7x7 0 0
4bld 8
5bld 4
mbld 8

217 total, woohoo


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3 - 3, 0
4x4 - 3, 0
5x5 - 0, N/A
2x2 - 4, 5
3BLD - 4, N/A

Total: 19

I suck.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 12, 2014)

I would guess that faz would have the best score since most of his records are 2012+ WR standard.

@cmhardw: Aww it's a shame you never surpassed your WR single after all these years


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3: 7,9
4x4: 9,9
5x5: 8,8
2x2: 7,12
3BLD: 3,0
OH: 9,9
FMC: 0,0
Feet: 0,5
Pyra: 7,7
Sq-1: 8,8
Clock: 3,0
Mega: 6,6
Everything else: 0bj

Total: 140


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3: 5, 6
4x4: 7, 8
5x5: 6, 6
2x2: 6, 6
3BLD: 8, 9
OH: 4, 4
FMC: 0, 0
Feet: 5, 6
Megaminx: 6, 0
Pyraminx: 8, 8
Square-1: 6, 7
Clock: 7, 6
6x6: 0,0
7x7: 0,0
4BLD: 11
5BLD: 0
MBLD: 0

Total: 147

I hope I calculated everything correctly. And ew my rankings suck


----------



## teller (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't know about all of that, I just know that I'm faster than Minh Thai!

Bucket list item checked. Everything beyond is pure gravy.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry about that, I didn't want people to have -18 on their score lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3: 0,3
4x4: 0,0
2x2: 6,5
3BLD: 6,N/A
OH: 0,0
Pyraminx: 4,0
Square-1: 3,0
4BLD: 5,N/A (lol I have 8:09 and the world record was 19mins in '05 and 8:04 in '06)
MBLD: 8,N/A

Total: 40


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3x3: 5, 6
> 4x4: 7, 8
> 5x5: 6, 6
> 2x2: 6, 6
> ...



your clock average deserve another 1 point


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @cmhardw: Aww it's a shame you never surpassed your WR single after all these years



Whoa, that's true for my competition best 4x4 single, 3x3 one-handed single, and 4x4 blindfolded single 

I don't see this as a bad thing; two of those solves (3x3 oh and 4x4bld) were my personal bests at the time I set them. I think it's pretty cool that two of my world records were also my personal bests at the time 

Also, everybody has to peak sometime


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> 3x3 9 9
> 4x4 10 11
> 5x5 9 9
> 2x2 7 8
> ...



Woah nice. That pyra average :O

I'll try to improve my rankings as much as I can next weekend 



yoinneroid said:


> your clock average deserve another 1 point



Oh that's true. Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## cubingallday (Jul 12, 2014)

Event Single Average
3x3 3 4
4x4 6 7
5x5 3 4
2x2 5 6
3x3 BLD 0
3x3 OH 3 4
Pyraminx 5 6

Total: 56, ehh I haven't gone to a comp since march


----------



## EMI (Jul 12, 2014)

SingleAverage3x3684x49105x5982x2773BLD67OH77FMC70feet46Mega40Pyra57Sq-1910Clock306x69107x7994BLD5n.a.5BLD5n.a.Multi7n.a.

Total of 200, not bad  3 WRs in 2010


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2014)

EventSingleAverage3x3664x4675x5552x2773BLD50OH77FM00Feet00Megaminx50Pyraminx710Square-155Clock306x6007x7004BLD005BLD00Multi BLD00

56 for single 47 for average (103 total)


----------



## Genesis (Jul 12, 2014)

Event	Single	Average
3x3	3	3
4x4	4	3
5x5	4	5
2x2	5	4
OH	4	4
FM	0	0
Feet	4	5
Megaminx	3	0
Pyraminx	4	0
Square-1	0	0
Clock	3	0
6x6	0	0
7x7	0	0
Gosh... I suck so much....


----------



## tx789 (Jul 12, 2014)

3x3 3,3
4x4 4,4
5x5 4,3
2x2 7, 7
oh 3, 4
feet 4,0(don't have a mean)
mega 0,0
pyra 5, 6
square 1 3,0
6x6 0,0
7x7 0,0 


total 53


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Event	Single	Average
3x3 3	5
2x2 4	4
3BLD 4	-
Pyraminx	4	-
Clock 3	-

27. Well, it's something...


----------



## imarichie (Jul 12, 2014)

Event Single Average
3x3 5 5
4x4 6 7
5x5 5 5
2x2 5 5
BLD 3 0
OH 5 6
Mega 8 8
Pyra 6 6
Sq-1 5 5

Total - 93 meh


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 12, 2014)

event single average
3x3 7 9
4x4 9 9
5x5 7 7
2x2 7 9
OH: 9 7
mega: 5 0 (Why is the slowest ever WR average faster than the slowest ever WR single?)
pyra: 11 12
sq-1: 3 0 (same thing here)
total: 111


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

Are you kidding? My PB average was the one in 1982. My score is -18.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> (Why is the slowest ever WR average faster than the slowest ever WR single?)



Clock is even worse

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=clock&years=&history=History


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> mega: 5 0 (Why is the slowest ever WR average faster than the slowest ever WR single?)



Most events were just single when they were added. Notice first Mega single is 2003 and average is 2006? How did you not notice this...? There's no other explanation for the single being slower.


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Are you kidding? My PB average was the one in 1982. My score is -18.


Why don't you _read the OP_...?


Robert-Y said:


> If your record isn't good enough to break any world records for any year of this millenium, you get 0


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2014)

EventSingleAverage3x3794x4885x5772x2783BLD99OH78FM00Feet56Megaminx50Pyraminx57Square-130Clock306x6007x7004BLD6N/A5BLD0N/AMulti BLD7N/A


141 total. Hopefully I will improve this at nats.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Most events were just single when they were added. Notice first Mega single is 2003 and average is 2006? How did you not notice this...? There's no other explanation for the single being slower.



I just didn't know that they had mega as only single. I thought maybe the format was weird and there were no results or something. No need to be so hostile.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

0


----------



## cubernya (Jul 12, 2014)

Event	Single	Average
3x3	0	0
4x4	0	0
2x2	6	4
OH	0	0
Pyra	4	0

Total 14	

This is assuming that the pyra record was 14.09 at the end of 2003 and 2004, so I took 2004.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 13, 2014)

3x3 7 6
4x4 7 8
5x5 6 6
2x2 7 7
3BLD 4 0
OH 7 6
FM 0 0
Feet 6 6
Megaminx 6 6
Pyraminx 7 6
Square-1 6 7
Clock 3 0
6x6 0 0
7x7 0 0

Total: 124 

:/ Hmm...I now know what needs to be worked on.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 13, 2014)

Total 165


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I just didn't know that they had mega as only single. I thought maybe the format was weird and there were no results or something. No need to be so hostile.



Didn't mean to be hostile. A lot of events, if not all events were single or best of 2 at their first comps.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Skewb: 14, 0





Robert-Y said:


> keep going back a year until that record is sufficient enough to be the world record *at the end of that year*



it is not the end of 2014 yet


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jul 13, 2014)

3x3	6	6
4x4	9	9
5x5	7	7
7x7	7	7
3BLD	5	
OH	6	8
Mega	5	
Pyra	5	6
Sq1	6	6

105 in total.


----------



## szatan (Jul 13, 2014)

Event	Single	Average
3x3	7	8
4x4	8	8
5x5	7	6
2x2	7	8
3BLD	7	5
OH	9	8
FM	0	0
Feet	5	6
Megaminx	5	0
Pyraminx	7	7
Square-1	3	0
Clock	3	0
6x6	0	0
7x7	9	0
4BLD	0	N/A
5BLD	0	N/A
Multi BLD	7	N/A

total 140


----------



## EMI (Jul 13, 2014)

Faz:


SingleAverage3x312134x413135x513132x210123BLD87OH1311FMC00feet00Mega1010Pyra107Sq-167Clock406x611117x711134BLD10n.a.5BLD7n.a.Multi0n.a.

Total: 255


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2014)

EMI said:


> Faz:
> 
> 
> OH1311 





That's funny considering how close he's been in 2013/2014 to the average WR.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01#333oh

A lot that were just one solve from WR average. Does anyone have a higher total for this than Feliks? Nakaji? Antoine?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 13, 2014)

3x3 7 9
4x4 7 8
5x5 5 5 
2x2 7 8
BLD 6 7
OH 11 10
FMC 0 9
Feet 5 6
Megaminx 8 7
Pyraminx 5 6
sq1 0 N/A
Clock 3 N/A
Skewb 0 0 
6x6 0 0
7x7 0 0
4BLD 4
5BLD N/A
multi BLD Ahhh Close :/ 0

Total - 134
I thought I would hardly get sup 50. 
Interesting one, Robert!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

3x3 -18, 3 
2x2 5, 5
OH: 4, 4

That's all.

Sigh at -18


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 3x3 -18, 3
> 2x2 5, 5
> OH: 4, 4
> 
> ...


2char


TDM said:


> Why don't you _read the OP_...?
> 
> 
> Robert-Y said:
> ...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> 2char



Woops...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Does anyone have a higher total for this than Feliks? Nakaji? Antoine?



Antoine is on the first page; he doesn't even have higher than me lel

Here's Nakaji

3x3 9,9
4x4 10,11
5x5 11,10
2x2 7,8
3BLD 7
OH 9,9
FMC 8
Feet 10,10
Mega 9,9
Pyra 7,7
Sq-1 8,8
Clock 8,9
6x6 10,10
7x7 11,10
4BLD 10
Multi 0

= 244 total

close but nope


----------



## cubernya (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it possible to run a query on the database to find the highest people and average value?


----------



## Hari (Jul 13, 2014)

Event single average
2x2 6 5
3x3 0 0
OH 0 0
3BLD 6 NA
Pyraminx 5 5
Square-1 5 5
Skewb 0 0

Makes for a total of 37. Not too shabby considering I don't practice all that many events.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 13, 2014)

Event	Single	Average
3x3	3	0	
2x2	5	4
Pyra	6	7
Clock	0 
25 I suck


----------



## cubizh (Jul 14, 2014)

With the help of Daniel Sheppard, I created a preliminary top100 table for single, without MBLD(too complicated to check) or skewb(still not end of year).
I call it preliminary because I have not checked if the results are 100% accurate, I noticed some discrepancies with results some of you posted, but hopefully they are ok and are meant to give an idea of what the top scores are. 
If you notice some flagrant mistake with you or someone you check, let me know what's wrong.

Made with WCA export 407.



Spoiler: Top100 Single (Preliminary Results)




* WCA ID	** Name	** Country	** Points	* 2009ZEMD01	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 138	 2007NAKA03	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 134	 2008WEST02	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 127	 2009SHEP01	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 127	 2008BARA01	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 124	 2010UTOM01	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Indonesia	 118	 2010BENT01	 Jan Bentlage	 Germany	 115	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 114	 2009YAUR01	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 114	 2007VALK01	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 112	 2005AKKE01	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 111	 2005BATI01	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 111	 2008TAKA01	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 111	 2008AURO01	 Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 110	 2010BREC01	 John Brechon	 USA	 109	 2007COHE01	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 109	 2009DIEC01	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Germany	 108	 2009LIUE01	 Evan Liu	 USA	 108	 2011KOGL01	 Jakob Kogler	 Austria	 108	 2012HALE01	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 United Kingdom	 107	 2010CANT02	 Antoine Cantin	 Canada	 105	 2011RHEI01	 Emanuel Rheinert	 Germany	 104	 2008SMIT04	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 104	 2006BUUS01	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 103	 2011SAKO01	 Corey Sakowski	 USA	 102	 2012POHL01	 Andreas Pohl	 Germany	 102	 2010RAIH01	 Fakhri Raihaan	 Indonesia	 102	 2012WESC01	 Lucas Wesche	 Germany	 101	 2009PLES01	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 99	 2007SUNT01	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 99	 2011FRES01	 Linus Fresz	 Germany	 99	 2010CORM02	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 98	 2008WONE01	 David Woner	 USA	 97	 2008SAJI01	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 Japan	 97	 2012SEVE01	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	 Malaysia	 97	 2008JONG03	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 Korea	 96	 2012ZABR01	 Ivan Zabrodin	 Russia	 95	 2011CAHY03	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 94	 2012COST01	 Kevin Costello III	 USA	 94	 2007HESS01	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 93	 2010GARC02	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 93	 2005REYN01	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 93	 2011KNOT01	 Wojciech Knott	 Poland	 93	 2008SEPP01	 Ville Seppänen	 Finland	 93	 2006GARR01	 Lucas Garron	 Germany	 92	 2010LANE02	 Mitchell Lane	 USA	 92	 2013JOKI01	 Kim Jokinen	 Finland	 92	 2006TABU02	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 92	 2010KIPA01	 Jakub Kipa	 Poland	 92	 2011THOM01	 Justin Thomas	 USA	 91	 2011REED01	 Austin Reed	 USA	 90	 2008CLAR01	 Thompson Clarke	 Canada	 90	 2008VARG01	 Dániel Varga	 Hungary	 90	 2010WUJI01	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 China	 90	 2008KARL02	 Moritz Karl	 Germany	 90	 2006HALC01	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 90	 2007WONG02	 Tim Wong	 USA	 90	 2011ZHAN24	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 China	 90	 2009WHIT01	 Ben Whitmore	 United Kingdom	 89	 2009KONV01	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)	 Thailand	 89	 2011ZVYA01	 Dmitry Zvyagintsev	 Russia	 89	 2007YUNQ01	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 China	 89	 2008MORE02	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 89	 2010WANG07	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 China	 88	 2011SALG01	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 Colombia	 88	 2007WOOR01	 Riley Woo	 USA	 88	 2012WERB01	 Sebastian Werb	 Germany	 88	 2004KRIG01	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 88	 2011CHAN10	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 China	 88	 2011PETE04	 Trevor Petersen	 USA	 88	 2007PERG01	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 87	 2010OMUL02	 Matic Omulec	 Slovenia	 87	 2009HAYS01	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 87	 2011MOLL01	 James Molloy	 United Kingdom	 87	 2009LIAN03	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 87	 2012KALE01	 Przemysław Kaleta	 Poland	 86	 2010ADHI01	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 Indonesia	 86	 2008TAIC01	 Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)	 Taiwan	 86	 2007GUIM01	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 86	 2009OKAY01	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 Japan	 86	 2011MATA01	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Spain	 85	 2011WELC01	 Walker Welch	 USA	 85	 2012MCNE01	 Jayden McNeill	 Australia	 85	 2011SBAH01	 Rami Sbahi	 USA	 85	 2011NARA02	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 85	 2010KRYU01	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 85	 2009DIMP01	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 85	 2008COUR01	 François Courtès	 France	 85	 2012ARTH01	 Noah Arthurs	 USA	 85	 2009OLSO01	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 84	 2011SZAT01	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 Poland	 84	 2007JIPT01	 Kai Jiptner	 Germany	 84	 2009XUAN03	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 China	 84	 2012YANA01	 Taku Yanai (矢内拓)	 Japan	 84	 2008YOUN02	 Michael Young	 USA	 83	 2009ROST01	 Anton Rostovikov	 Russia	 83	 2008POTR01	 Guillain Potron	 France	 83	 2008TOMI01	 Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)	 Japan	 83	 2009ARSA01	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 83	 2010COOK01	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 83


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 15, 2014)

3x3: 5 6
4x4: 7 7
5x5: 7 6 (songle tied with Erik )
2x2: 6 6
OH: 4 5
FM: 0 0
MX: 5 0
PY: 5 6
SQ: 6 4
CL: 3 0
6x6: 0 0 (sadly)
7x7: 0 0 (sadly)
=88 sems ok ^^


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 18, 2014)

2x2 4 6
3x3 3 3
4x4 4 4
5x5 3 4
6x6 0 0
7x7 0 0
3BLD 0 0
OH 6 6
FT 4 0
Mega 0 0
Pyra 6 6

59, this makes me sad


----------

